# classical piano piece



## rblight

I have never consciously been a fan of classical music in that I have never bought albums or listened to classical music radio stations (except at Christmas). As a child, however, I heard this kind of music almost every day. My mom and dad were HUGE classical music fans and my grandfather played violin in a symphony orchestra for while when he was a young man.

As a songwriter, I tend to write mainly rock, hard rock, soft rock, and a little country, but I have worked in classical guitar and piano into some of the progression based experimental rock I have written. Lately, in my efforts to master the piano, I have been experimenting with classical piano arrangements.

I know nothing about the structure of contemporary classical music, nor do I know anything about any of the movements and styles. I have heard a lot of it in my childhood, but I have no idea who did what. All I really remember is that my grandfather had a thing for Russian composers.

Anyway, I am almost sure that there are some parts of this piano arrangement that I may have heard before as a child and that I might have unconsciously incorporated into this piece. I did not consciously copy anything, but it sounds to good to my untrained ears to have been written by someone without proper training as a classical pianist or composer.

[Moderator edit: Url removed: dead link (404)]


----------

